# serving hatch



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

heya. 
I have a serving hatch in my kitchen that unwound like to fill in. does any one know what the best way to do this is. also I want to make the lounge side into shelving space what would be the best way to go about this? 

thanks 

Chris


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

If I am understanding you correctly, you have a hole (servinig hatch) in your wall between your kitchen and lounge, and basically want to plug that hole, with a smooth uninterupted wall on the kitchen side, and some shelves on the lounge side?

I would prebuild the shelving unit to slip in the hole, subtracting the thickness of the drywall (you want to patch on the other side) from the depth of the shelving unit. Then install the shelving unit, and trim it out ont he lounge side. Then I would glue with liquid nails the drywall to the back side (kitchen side) of the shelving unit, and mud and tape the drywall.

I hope this helps... I was a little confused by our initial post.:huh:

Fabian


----------



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

thank you. that is really helpful. I can see why it was confusing I clearly wasn't looking at what I was writing. :-s


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*We have all been there.......*

:icon_smile: Not a problem. I have a tendancy to do that as well. Sometimes I am in too much of a hurry to get the wording out correctly.

Hope your project turns out good, and more importantly, MAMA is happy.:yes: After all, if she is happy, then you are happy. :laughing:


----------

